# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Eight Gifts that Do Not Cost A Cent...

## Try2StopME

*1) THE GIFT OF LISTENING . . .*
But you must REALLY listen. No interrupting, no daydreaming, no planning your response. Just listening.

*2) THE GIFT OF AFFECTION . . .*
Be generous with appropriate hugs, kisses, pats on the back and handholds. Let these small actions demonstrate the love you have for family and friends.

*3) THE GIFT OF LAUGHTER . . .*
Clip cartoons. Share articles and funny stories. Your gift will say, "I love to laugh with you."

*4) THE GIFT OF A WRITTEN NOTE . . .*
It can be a simple "Thanks for the help" note or a full sonnet. A brief, handwritten note may be remembered for a lifetime, and may even change a life.

*5) THE GIFT OF A COMPLIMENT . . .*
A simple and sincere, "You look great in red," "You did a super job" or "That was a wonderful meal" can make someone's day.

*6) THE GIFT OF A FAVOR . . .*
Every day, go out of your way to do something kind.

*7) THE GIFT OF SOLITUDE . . .*
There are times when we want nothing better than to be left alone. Be sensitive to those times and give the gift of solitude to others.

*8) THE GIFT OF A CHEERFUL DISPOSITION . . .*
The easiest way to feel good is to extend a kind word to someone, really it's not that hard to say, Hello or Thank You. Friends are a very rare jewel, indeed. They make you smile and encourage you to succeed. They lend an ear, they share a word of praise, and they always want to open their hearts to us.

----------


## RAHEN

these r really true. u always bring valuable topics.
Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

No 5 always works with me  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

no.1,2 ,3 5 works for me...

----------


## Kainaat

nice topic  :Smile: 

thanks for sharin  :Smile:

----------

